# Legitimate Rideshare Insurance



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Should Uber / Lyft check drivers for legitimate rideshare insurance? I had state farm but they dont offer it yet they still accepted me. I changed it to one who does.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dannyg1 said:


> Should Uber / Lyft check drivers for legitimate rideshare insurance?


Why would they when they're paying millions for insurance. 
As long as things are covered on their end, that's all that matters to them.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes.....commercial through Progressive.
I wish they would check and get rid of the ones that don't......hello killer surge rates


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why would they when they're paying millions for insurance.
> As long as things are covered on their end, that's all that matters to them.


Correct!!! Uber could give two rats a** if the driver or driver's vehicle was insured.

I'm pretty sure Uber's premium is based on revenue and/or pax miles. What would you think Uber pays per pax mile for insurance? I'm guessing around $.03/mile. A million rides per day, average pax travels 5 miles comes out to $150k/day. JMO


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Correct!!! Uber could give two rats a** if the driver or driver's vehicle was insured.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Uber's premium is based on revenue and/or pax miles. What would you think Uber pays per pax mile for insurance? I'm guessing around $.03/mile. A million rides per day, average pax travels 5 miles comes out to $150k/day. JMO


Plus doesn't Uber own Raiser? If they do it seems like they would be in effect self-insuring. Maybe some tax benefits as well.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

As a driver Uber can care less about you. In Rochester, Buffalo, Syracuse, in Albany New York, there is no ride sharing, or gap insurance available. Every single one of the drivers in these cities are violating the terms of their personal insurance policy. It's plain and simple. I don't care what uber covers through Phase 2 3/8 67 or 96. I don't care if it's Uber, or Domino's Pizza. When you use your personal vehicle for commercial purposes, which would be delivering pizzas, delivering newspapers or delivering people for Uber you are violating the terms of your personal insurance policy. That's right, delivering pizzas is also a commercial Enterprise that you are using your personal vehicle for. If you accidentally kill somebody while you are delivering a pizza, and the insurance company would be on the hook for $75,000 or more, don't you think that they would attempt to deny the claim based on the fact that you were using your vehicle for a commercial purpose at the time? Insurance companies are not stupid and would find any way to avoid a massive payout. You may think that this sounds stupid, but when you get an extra few minutes, call A Insurance Company and inquire about it. You will be amazed at what they tell you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Correct!!! Uber could give two rats a** if the driver or driver's vehicle was insured.


I think most ride share drivers don't carry ride share policies. It would really put a crimp in their plans if Uber started insisting on it- the Alfred E Newman attitude - "what, me worry"-among partners is profitable to them. Uber gets the same fare if the driver is properly insured, or if they aren't.


----------

